# Caravan club credit card rewards



## j50jwr (May 9, 2006)

Hi There, I left the CC several years ago, but retained their Barclay Credit card. I now have a large number of "points" and am wondering that if I ask to exchange them for either night vouchers or Camping cheques, they are going to refuse as I am now not a member. If I get them, can either be used as a non member. Any Ideas?

John


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

My Step Mother cashed in hers last year and she hasn't been a member for 3 years.


----------



## j50jwr (May 9, 2006)

*Many thanks*

Many thanks, did she get site vouchers, or camping cheques, and did she have any probs using them?

John


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

*Site Night Vouchers*

yes you can use site night vouchers even if your membership has expired but you will have to pay the non members supplement


----------



## j50jwr (May 9, 2006)

*I joined again anyway*

Hi There, I claimed my site vouchers, and found with 10 "free" nights, it was cheaper to rejoin than than pay 10 non members fees. I've since booked a ferry crossing with DFDS at a very good price, so have saved more money, no sorry, spent less money.

Many thanks again for the info.
John


----------

